
Show HN: I built a collaborative flashcard tool - mvind
https://memordo.com/launch/hn
======
mvind
Creator here. As a University student I was struggling a lot with the huge
amount of information I needed to remember for my courses. I started using
spaced repetition (Anki) and it worked great! I enthusiastically shared this
method with my family but they got overwhelmed by the complexity of the Anki
interface and all the options. I wanted to change that. So I built memordo. I
focused on creating a minimalist but still productive interface for creating
memory cards that supports image, latex, code and clozes. I have also built a
sharing feature when users can share their decks and collaborate on building
decks together.

I have already received some feedback from the HN community and I would love
to hear what you guys think again.

Thanks for reading!

------
troydavis
FYI, when a site has had significant attention (like yours did last month in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23947659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23947659)),
folks are asked to wait a year before re-submitting. Here’s more:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).
Otherwise we’d be reading the same stuff over and over :)

Instead of submitting your own site again, maybe submit the most interesting
or useful other sites you encounter while working on it.

~~~
mvind
Thanks for letting me know. Since then I have built major changes to the
design and functionality so I thought It was ok.

